# AC:HHD or Super Mario Maker



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

Instead of Asking to everyone in the site,lets make a poll! 
Start!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 13, 2015)

It's a $219.99 vs. $59.99 argument. It's really not fair in the end =/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> It's a $219.99 vs. $59.99 argument. It's really not fair in the end =/



.-.,well,atleast u have fun! (?)


----------



## Cress (Sep 13, 2015)

Well... uh... do you want to spend $60 on a game or $220 on a game and a system?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well... uh... do you want to spend $60 on a game or $220 on a game and a system?



Umm...emmm...Look! A monkey with 3 heads!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

My question is do you have a 3DS? If yes, what are the reasons you want a New 3DS that makes it worth $220? Super Mario Maker seems like a cool game. I'm not sure if I want it quite yet if I'm just going to be making stuff for myself.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My question is do you have a 3DS? If yes, what are the reasons you want a New 3DS that makes it worth $220? Super Mario Maker seems like a cool game. I'm not sure if I want it quite yet if I'm just going to be making stuff for myself.



Ok,ill edit it to have just AC:HHD


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 13, 2015)

Obviously, Super Mario Crossing: Happy Home Maker for the win amirite?


----------



## Soda Fox (Sep 13, 2015)

Happy Home Designer of course!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 13, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Obviously, Super Mario Crossing: Happy Home Maker for the win amirite?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!112121

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW,In case ur wondering,"Why do you want another 3ds?"well,i could buy the NFC reader,the problem is,im so *cough* DUMMY *cough* that i could just lose him,yep,i know,worst guy ever.
Also,since i wanted a 3ds xl,well,why not get the new 3ds xl?!
However,im not really sure if its possible both animal crossing and then console


----------



## Murray (Sep 13, 2015)

If you pick it, you can play mario maker right now!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2015)

Definitely HHD + N3DS but I do want Super Mario Maker too!


----------



## JCnator (Sep 13, 2015)

I highly recommend picking up Super Mario Maker over the Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer route.

For $59.99, you get to create Super Mario Bros. stages, in which the tool is fairly robust to say at least. Once you get creative flowing through your soul, you won't stop playing it for hours. Even if you lack creativity, there's always the seemingly limitless amount of stages waiting for you to play on Course World. You would be doing yourself a disservice if the game being one of the most essential Wii U games to play isn't enough to get you convinced.

Picking that New 3DS bundle is a fine option if you never owned a 3DS before, as the handheld as quite plenty of great games to play. Since you already own an older 3DS model, you can play HHD just as fine, except you'll have to get NFC Reader for any amiibo usage. Though, the game's scope lacks the excitement that Super Mario Maker has. As for the exclusive New 3DS games, there's only Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and The Binding of Isaac Rebirth out there at the moment, yet we haven't heard more titles. Aside of that and amiibo support right out of the box, there aren't enough incentives to upgrade right now, especially less that you'll have to invest more than $200 for that bundle.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd go with the new AC:HHD system bundle.  I plan on pre-ordering one myself.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely Super Mario Maker if you have a 3DS already.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2015)

Voted New 3DS + AC:HHD, but honestly I'm basing that purely on the game not the console.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 14, 2015)

But what if you want to get Happy Home Designer but you don't want to buy the new 3DS?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

Corrie said:


> But what if you want to get Happy Home Designer but you don't want to buy the new 3DS?




I'm pretty sure you can get the game without having to get the bundle.  This is just a comparison of if you were to get the bundle or Super Mario Maker.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 14, 2015)

Corrie said:


> But what if you want to get Happy Home Designer but you don't want to buy the new 3DS?



Lel,i explained i would either get New 3ds/NFC reader


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't decide, they're both games that I really want!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 15, 2015)

not really a fan of mario games except for super smash bros and mario kart 7. so i'd go for happy home designer


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 15, 2015)

i would love super mario maker if i had a wii u, but I dont like many games on the wii u and its lack of portability so ACHHD c:
id die happy if mario maker came to 3ds


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 16, 2015)

I plan to get Super Mario Maker. But I plan to get HHD a lot more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Who wouldn't want to design animals houses? (......Perfectly?)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2015)

I just picked up Super Mario Maker from Gamestop and played it!  


I think if I had the ability I would change my vote now to SMM...


----------



## lars708 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I just picked up Super Mario Maker from Gamestop and played it!
> 
> 
> I think if I had the ability I would change my vote now to SMM...



You just should have listened to me, i'm always right... I truly am disappointed in you... (Jk)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2015)

Kaizo Mario Maker will certainly have far longer playable life with far more diversity than Happy Home Designer could ever hope to achieve tbh


----------



## shunishu (Sep 24, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Kaizo Mario Maker will certainly have far longer playable life with far more diversity than Happy Home Designer could ever hope to achieve tbh



actually i'd say the opposite.. mario maker can get frustrating and boring and it's novelty effect wears off pretty quick. 
--
do you like ac or mario more? decide on that anyway..
or you could not  buy the new 3ds bundle and just play achhd on your normal 3ds and get mario maker too.. so you can get both games and pay less..


----------



## lars708 (Sep 24, 2015)

shunishu said:


> actually i'd say the opposite.. mario maker can get frustrating and boring and it's novelty effect wears off pretty quick.



You can also just play levels from creators you like.


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

def getting ac:hhd


----------



## Envy (Sep 24, 2015)

I voted for the wrong one! I really meant Happy Home Designer!

Nevertheless, Super Mario Maker looks like a great game. It just doesn't seem like something that I would actually play much, as I don't think I'd ever get around to actually designing an entire level. And even if I tried playing others' levels, I'd get frustrated, as I typically do with 2D Mario platformers.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 24, 2015)

moonflow said:


> def getting ac:hhd



I am getting both and gosh i am happy about that, i could not decide which one is better. Plus it really is a matter of taste! There is no obvious winner...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I am getting both and gosh i am happy about that, i could not decide which one is better. Plus it really is a matter of taste! There is no obvious winner...




I agree with this all completely... I have SMM now, and am picking up HHD tomorrow....


----------



## KingKyle (Sep 27, 2015)

I have both.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm getting both. They both sound really fun, but I'm more excited for HHD.


----------



## Ji-Woo (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm terrible at platformers, so I got HHD. However, after I run into more time, I won't hesitate to get SMM.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 28, 2015)

I voted for HHD because I think that it would be more fun! tbh I wouldn't have as much fun in Super Mario Maker because I'm not that good at platform games lmao.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

I have both now and they're both equally, amazingly fun (IMO)!


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Oct 3, 2015)

I have Mario Maker alhough I want ACHHD


----------

